# Happy New Year!



## Monica (Dec 31, 2013)

We're full of...er... the Holiday Spirit here at Specktra HQ! Tonight we’re celebrating the wonderful year we've had and looking forward to the exciting year ahead. 2014 marks Specktra’s 10th anniversary and we're kicking the year off with a bang! So here’s the deal, to show our appreciation of your continued support, everyone who purchased a Premium Membership in the month of December has been entered into a raffle for a sweet prize that will be awarded tomorrow! We appreciate each and every one of you and wish you all a safe and happy New Year! 







 The Specktra Staff


----------



## Amby79 (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year


----------



## Monica (Jan 1, 2014)

Congratulations @cocotears, you're the winner of a Glam Bag from ipsy.com! Thank you for supporting the site and becoming a premium member in the month of December! We've got your prize all lined up, please PM us your email address. Stay tuned for more giveaways!


----------



## cocotears (Jan 1, 2014)

Yayy!! Happy New Year everyone and thank you to all the Specktra staff!!


----------



## Glamourrich (Jan 11, 2014)

Happy new year


----------

